# Mail : Ajouter un dossier à la boîte de réception



## flb37 (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai ajouter un dossier à ma boite mail pour pouvoir y mettre les mails que je veux garder. Peut on m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Le gros + en bas à gauche de la fenêtre de Mail.
L'aide de Mail peut aussi aider


----------



## schwebb (20 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'aide de Mail peut aussi aider



+1 

La preuve, un extrait de l'aide de Mail, rubrique «Création de boîte à lettres»:



> Création de boîtes à lettres
> Vous pouvez créer des boîtes à lettres pour organiser vos messages. Par exemple, si vous recevez des messages de la part des membres de votre club de lecture, vous pouvez créer une boîte à lettres pour stocker tous les messages se rapportant à ce dernier. Vous pouvez renforcer le niveau d&#8217;organisation de vos messages en créant une boîte à lettres dans la boîte à lettres correspondant au club de lecture pour chaque auteur que vous lisez.
> 
> La liste des boîtes à lettres est affichée dans la barre latérale de Mail. Ces boîtes sont similaires à des dossiers, mais elles contiennent des messages plutôt que des fichiers.
> ...




----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou plus précisément de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Manu Pekar (11 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je pense que flb37 veut ajouter un sous-dossier à la boite de réception crée automatiquement par Mail quand on crée un compte. En tout cas, c'est que je moi je veux faire.

Et bien impossible !!!



> Utilisez le menu local Emplacement pour choisir où stocker la boîte à lettres que vous êtes en train de créer : sur votre ordinateur ou sur le serveur correspondant à ladresse électronique sélectionnée.



C'est bien écrit "sur mon ordinateur" et non pas "dans la boite de réception"  De même après avoir  crée une nouvelle BAL, impossible de la déplacer à la main en sous-dossier de la boite de réception.

Bref, je migre d'Entourage à Mail, par principe, pour me libérer de Micro... mais je suis très déçu de mail, on peut rien ranger comme dans Entourage, c'est le bordel.

mais si quelqu'un connait une manip cachée de spécialiste pour avoir un sous-dossier de la boite de réception, je suis preneur.

Ou alors 





> Il se peut que certaines organisations configurent des boîtes à lettres en lecture seule sur votre compte. Par exemple, un dossier public pourra être utilisé à titre informatif par tous les utilisateurs du système de messagerie. Il nest pas possible de créer des boîtes à lettres ou denregistrer des messages dans ces boîtes à lettres en lecture seule. Pour savoir comment envoyer des messages vers ces boîtes à lettres, demandez conseil à ladministrateur de votre messagerie.


 moi, j'ai rien configuré pour les dossiers d'origine, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas comment on fait, mais si c'est le cas, alors c'est normal qu'on ne puisse pas créer des sous-dossiers à cet emplacement

PS : j'ai déjà essayer de déplacer la boite mail crée dans la boite de réception d'origine avec une bidouille dans le dossier Utilisateurs/Librairie/Mail, mais quand j'ouvre mail, pas de dossier visible.

Merci
A+
Manu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------

Allez, un petit tour sur les forums de discussion Apple, c'est en anglais, mais ça va.

Et du coup je me réponds à moi-même.

Alors pour ce que je veux faire, à savoir que mail aie un look "propre" sans je ne sais combien de dossier, parce que Môssieur Apple veut pas qu'on touche à ses boîtes mail gérées par l'applicationj, et bien c'est IMPOSSIBLE !!!

Si vous pigez Angliche, vous regardez ici
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=11842409&#11842409
et ici
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4604513&#4604513
et ici
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5302518&#5302518
et ici
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10494857&#10494857

où on nous explique que c'est impossible avec des comptes POP (Free par example) mais possible avec IMAP et/ou Exchange. Pourquoi ??? Mystère

En tout cas chiotte et Merd...ça me donne envie de revenir à Entourage !!!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

Manu Pekar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je pense que flb37 veut ajouter un sous-dossier à la boite de réception crée automatiquement par Mail quand on crée un compte. En tout cas, c'est que je moi je veux faire.
> 
> ...



Tu peux te créer l'arborscence que tu souhaites avec tes boites mail dans "sur mon Mac".
Par contre tu ne peux le faire dans "boites aux lettres", qui est une espèce de "dossier" dans lequel il n'y a qu'une _Boite de réception_ / compte, qu'un _Messages envoyés_ / compte, qu'une _corbeille_ / compte etc.

Il faut faire avec


----------



## Manu Pekar (11 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux te créer l'arborscence que tu souhaites avec tes boites mail dans "sur mon Mac".
> Par contre tu ne peux le faire dans "boites aux lettres", qui est une espèce de "dossier" dans lequel il n'y a qu'une _Boite de réception_ / compte, qu'un _Messages envoyés_ / compte, qu'une _corbeille_ / compte etc.



Juste pour voir, j'ai crée un autre compte, du coup j'ai 2 sous-dossiers dans la boite de réception, exactement comme tu dis Sly54 un dossier/compte, mais je peux rien mettre dedans, même pas un mail.



> Il faut faire avec



C'est bien ce qui m'ennuie, du coup le courrier entrant arrive n'importe où, ou bien alors je commence à faire des règles.

Bien compliqué pour pas grand chose, en tout cas à mon avis pas du tout dans l'esprit que je recherche.

Ceci dit, sans vouloir entamer un grand débat, c'est bien dans l'esprit de toutes les applis Apple, c'est du ultra simple mais faut faire comme eux ils veulent et pas comme nous on veux, et ça j'ai horreur !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

erreur de ma part, je peux bien mettre des mails dans ces deux comptes, mais bien sûr aucun sous-dossier de rangement en fonction des activités, ou autre critère, résultat tous les mails sont mélangés et c'est le bordel.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

Manu Pekar a dit:


> erreur de ma part, je peux bien mettre des mails dans ces deux comptes, mais bien sûr aucun sous-dossier de rangement en fonction des activités, ou autre critère, résultat tous les mails sont mélangés et c'est le bordel.


Mais pour éviter les mails mélangés, range les dans des dossiers créés dans l'espcace "sur mon Mac".

Qch comme ça :


----------



## Manu Pekar (12 Décembre 2010)

et bien c'est exactement le genre de fenêtre que j'ai aussi.

Comme dit Sly, faut s'y faire. Moi je trouve ça bordélique et moche, et bien sûr tout arrive dans la boite de réception et après faut tout remettre dans les bonnes boites "sur mon mac"

J'arrète de râler et soit j'achète un PC, soit je change de logiciel de messagerie, mais ou va Apple ???


----------



## dominique91 (12 Décembre 2010)

Manu Pekar a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça bordélique et moche,
> 
> J'arrète de râler



et d'être grossier !


----------



## Sly54 (12 Décembre 2010)

Manu Pekar a dit:


> Comme dit Sly, faut s'y faire. Moi je trouve ça bordélique et moche, et bien sûr tout arrive dans la boite de réception et après faut tout remettre dans les bonnes boites "sur mon mac"


Tu peux te créer des "règles" de façon à ce que de façon automatique certains mails (par ex. chez moi Macway, ou ventes privées, et autres) soient directement rangés dès l'ouverture de Mail. Ainsi ma boite "entrée" est quasiment toujours rangée, guère plus de 3/5 mails par jour à traiter. Et je regarde mes autres boites quand j'ai le temps !


----------



## Manu Pekar (13 Décembre 2010)

Et encore un truc qui marche pas, allons-y

J'ai voulu mettre l'adresse web de mon site perso dans la signature de mail, et bien allez y pour du sport, c'est du sport.


J'ai fini par télécharger ce plug-in pour mail "SignatureProfiler" qui fait plein de trucs et ceci juste pour mettre mon adresse mail. Evidemment, cette signature n'est pas cliquable chez moi, mais mes correspondants peuvent le faire, service minimum.

On râle sans arrêt après Microsoft, mais on pourrait en faire bien plus à propos de mail.

Je crois qu'après 2 jours je vais essayer ThunderBird et laisser tomber mail.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------

pendant qu'on y est, une petite question :

quand j'ouvre mail, j'ai une petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre en même temps que la principale et qui dit "enregistrement des préférences de synchronisation"

Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est cette synchronisation, et comment supprime cette étape, mais pas la petite fenêtre ?

Merci


----------



## Fìx (13 Décembre 2010)

Envoies toi un mail avec une adresse internet dedans....

Tu verras qu'à la réception, elle est belle et bien cliquable...

Sinon, une sélection d'un mot ou d'une adresse puis un "cmd+K" (ou Menu Édition => Lier) te permet de lier à une adresse internet cette sélection...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Sinon, une sélection d'un mot ou d'une adresse puis un "cmd+K" (ou Menu Édition => Lier) te permet de lier à une adresse internet cette sélection...


Clic droit : lier 
Depuis Mail v4 (cad Mail livré avec SnowLeo), les adresses somplètes sont par défaut considérées comme des liens


----------



## Jacques Ef (11 Janvier 2018)

Hello,
J'étais confronté à ce problème et je viens de trouver la petite astuce qui va bien pour les adeptes de Mail.
Téléchargez le gestionnaire de comptes mail Thunderbird (logiciel libre de firefox), connectez votre compte et la creez tous les sous dossiers que vous voulez. Quittez et relancez le logiciel mail, Tadammmmm !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Janvier 2018)

Pas mal ce déterrage de 8 ans


----------

